# Wattage



## chunkysause7 (Jul 11, 2007)

How much wattage can i put on the stock fog light system on my Maxima SE. 

The bulbs i want to get are a the Luminics JDM yellow bulb with a Wattage: 12v 55w each and its says Projected Wattage: 130w what does the 130 watt mean, how much power the light gives off???

can i still use these bulbs?? 


Luminics JDM yellow (h3) - Luminics USA - Luminics Headlight Bulbs


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

stick with the stock wattage, just buy a QUALITY bulb.


----------



## chunkysause7 (Jul 11, 2007)

i'm going to buy the sylvania silverstar h3, but the wattage is 65watts. will that be ok to put on cause to owners manuel says to put 55 watt bulbs for the foglights?


----------



## Kyu-ju-kue (Mar 9, 2007)

If you look on the labeling of the package, you should see something that looks similar to this [H3c 12v 55w->110w 4150K] What this means is that installing this bulb will cause your regular 12volt 55watt set-up to "appear" as if it's a 12volt 110watt set-up. Assuming you have this portion correct, the next thing to think about is weather or not the last 2 numbers are street legal in your state. If not you might want to bring the wattage down a little (i.e. instead of 130watt, use 120watt or whatever). What I usually do is go at least 5watts under legal max.

Lastly, the last number (4150K) is the freq. of the light's wave length. Meaning how well it travels down the street. Since you are installing a light that travels down the street on a different wave length than normal lights, remember to adjust them accordingly. Tuners such as me and many others require the ability to scan the road for law enforcement type vehicles in order to quickly initiate Rapid Deceleration Tactical Driving Techniques. This becomes difficult when there are a pair of badly adjusted headlights pointed in our face (not saying that this is you, just keep it in mind).


----------



## Tom 2000 (Jan 1, 2008)

chunkysause7 said:


> i'm going to buy the sylvania silverstar h3, but the wattage is 65watts. will that be ok to put on cause to owners manuel says to put 55 watt bulbs for the foglights?


It will probably be ok, but I would install the stock wattage fog lights.

If you're looking for more light, I would suggest upgrading the headlights first. A lot of 3rd and 4th gen Maxima pwners have done what's called a 9007 bulb upgrade on the headlights (including myself). 

Very cost effective mod and I am very happy with the additional illumination. In fact, I never use the fogs on my car. 

Take a look at this link.

9007 bulb upgrade**With Pics** - Maxima Forums


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

BRITELITE > * <HID


----------

